# Do I need to sign on?



## mell61 (13 Dec 2008)

After consideration I've decided to leave my current job and take some time off, approx 6 months.
I'm about the start IVF and feel the perhaps I'm heading down this route as a result of high stress levels at work, as test show everything is ok.    I've already missed 6 weeks this year due to stress related illness, and to be honest I no longer really feel any affinity to my company/job!   So the 6 months is to see if taking time out to relax, get back in control of my body, and see if we can get pregnant naturally without more chemicals / procedures.
WE can afford for me to take the time off, but if this time off works and I do get pregnant, what are my options?
I've worked for 18 years with about 3 weeks of unemployment in that time, so i'm up to date as of today to get maternity benefit.   Is there a way for me to sign on, i'm not expecting any payment, but to retain my 'stamps'?


----------



## babyspice (13 Dec 2008)

you can claim your stamps for 12 months easily, or come out of work on sick certs for a while


----------



## gipimann (13 Dec 2008)

You can only sign on if you're available for, and seeking work. It sounds like you're not making yourself available for work at the moment so you wouldn't be eligible for anything. If that changes and you feel you are able to resume employment, then you wil be able to sign on for Jobseeker's Benefit.   

You must be in employment to receive maternity benefit.

If a GP considers you unfit for work, you could send in medical certificates and claim Illness benefit (as babyspice suggested). Illness benefit would give you PRSI credits as well as a weekly income if you qualified for it.

Best of luck with all!


----------



## Mixednuts (15 Dec 2008)

Stressed at work + 18years service +personal matters(cannot wait) = Sick Certs.

You seem to have been a valuable employee and now personal matters need to take priority , if you are stressed and you are listening to your body and you think you need a break then that is what the what certified sick payments are for , keeping someone employed who is temporarly poorly.
Others may take the moral high ground on this but you are not leeching just taking a break to hopefully get pregnant.

Hope everthing works out for you.

My 2 pence worth....

Happy Christmas to All .


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2008)

mell61 said:


> After consideration I've decided to leave my current job and take some time off, approx 6 months.
> I'm about the start IVF and feel the perhaps I'm heading down this route as a result of high stress levels at work, as test show everything is ok.    I've already missed 6 weeks this year due to stress related illness


Are you leaving on medical advice and are you certified unfit for work? Were you out on 6 weeks certified or uncertified sick leave?


> WE can afford for me to take the time off, but if this time off works and I do get pregnant, what are my options?


Options in what regard? _MB _only? Other?


> I've worked for 18 years with about 3 weeks of unemployment in that time, so i'm up to date as of today to get maternity benefit.   Is there a way for me to sign on, i'm not expecting any payment, but to retain my 'stamps'?


If you are not genuinely seeking and available for work or are not certified unfit for work then you will presumably not be entitled to anything from _SW _including _PRSI _credits. In any case _PRSI _credits only count towards long term (pension) benefit and not other shorter term benefits (e.g. _MB_).


----------

